# Do you recall memories in first or third person?



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

Third person, like I am watching a movie with myself in it or something...


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

third person......:shocked:
it's weird, I see myself and the other person involved in the memory, acting out that memory
how can I remember it that way if I was at the time experiencing it in first person?
I guess it's piecing together the concept and the feeling of a memory? 
It's interesting though, I've never thought twice about the way I look into my memories.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

I remember traumatic stuff in third person, most everything else first person.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Third person. Always as far as I remember.

I have in all my memories picture of the environment, and I see it all in my memory. Seeing making myself making certain mistakes. Or whatever I'm doing. Also the good things I remember this way.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, this is such an interesting question! Never thought about this before.

I've never realized how i see things in third person in my memory. That's extremely strange, i've always thought my thoughts in first person, so why have memories in third person?

Oh well, probably just slight social anxiety from bad parenting and "if you do x other people will think x of you and laugh at you and hate you" over and over and over again. I always see myself as awkward in my mind, so thanks, guys.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Third person.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Most often, third person. Rethinking this, happy memories are first person and unhappy memories, third person.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Third person.


----------

